
Show HN: Find alternatives to a word on any webpage - sourcd
https://github.com/opinsrc/findalt
======
mtmail
In case anybody is wondering: it runs a Google search "<phrase> vs " in the
background and presents the results.

~~~
sourcd
Correct, although it just parses the autocomplete search results without
explicitly submitting the search term.

P.S. A background window opens when you activate the extension.

